# Meanest Looking/Acting Reptiles



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

What is the meanest reptile to own? Right now I only have an AST.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

meanest?....... i dont know man.... maybe a hot snake like a Black Mamba,ect.
but here a pic of my Rowley's Vipers.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a komodo dragon







or a king cobra


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

this looks mean


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

these are cool check them out there are alot more on this sitehttp://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.php?p...=big&user=71019


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

how bout a dwarf caiman


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Bullsnakes can put up a very threatening display. They get into a fighting stance and let out a hiss that sounds like a punctured aerosol can. 
here's a link to the pic (not mine) if they photo doesn't hot-link: http://www.fototime.com/%7B412E1EA2-40E5-4...%7D/picture.JPG


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my mom :rasp:

some meaner species have been known to be nice, and some nice ones have been known to be extremly mean, it all depends on the reptile itself


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

can bullsnakes kill humans?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

no..unless the human choked on it while eating it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> no..unless the human choked on it while eating it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

